# Shuttle / Power Reverser Question



## No Class (May 27, 2018)

I have a question about the power reverser function on a 2010 Case Farmall 95C. I recently purchased it (300 hours on it). Using the shuttle shift going into forward seems to engage nicely but it doesn't seem to ease its way into reverse as nicely. It's more of a slam. Is there adjustments or a way to change the 'gain'. I've done some searching and haven't come up with anything. 
Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. Just running it over to a dealer is not a simple option for me. 

Thanks


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Are you using the clutch.
I'm not familiar with that machine.
But according to Tractor Data the 95C is mechanical shuttle, not a power reverser.
Mechanical shuttles require the clutch to shift gears and forward/reverse.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

On the Power Shuttle transmissions you have a power shuttle control valve with forward and reverse proportional pressure solenoids. When they reach the end of their life the progressive application of the proportional aspect fails. There is also a dump solenoid that can fail to dump and cause full hydraulic pressure to flow to the shuttle clutch, resulting in immediate shuttle clutch engagement. 

This may be a situation where you will want the service tech to use a diagnostic tool to identify the failed component. There are more than one version of this shuttle control valve assembly based on the version of the transmission and serial number.


----------



## No Class (May 27, 2018)

It is a 16x16 with power Reverser. 

RC Wells, thanks for the info. I was hoping to try to narrow down the problem myself which from what you are describing could be tricky. I am beginning to see a lack of proportion of in forward gears also issuing the shuttle. Is there a way to isolate or any further diagnosis what the issue could be without replacing parts randomly?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Dealer service department diagnostic scan will narrow the field, and should go right to the offending component.


----------



## No Class (May 27, 2018)

Ok. Thanks again.


----------

